# Poppin Seeds



## HemperFi (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm finally back on my boat and ready to pop some seeds and begin my Fall grow. I have 5 Satori seeds from Mandala Seeds, and because they are not Femmed, I will plant all of them and hope for a female. I'm also going to crack three seeds from DinaFrm -- OG Kush, Blue Widow, and Moby **** and one EVA, Veneno. I've put a wye on the outside vent for a small inline fan I will put on the 600w MH in a cooltoub over the vedge area. Last fall I just let it vent into the room and didn't have any problems, but I just want to do it right this time. The variable ballast which runs the vedge area works nicely for all stages of vedge, from seedling to two foot or more. I just start it out low and turn it up a every week or two. I will use starting mix to pop the seeds and then transplant to one gallon pots until they are a couple of feet tall and then transplant them into three gal. pots to flower. I will use FoxFarm Ocean Forrest soil and GH three part nutes. I'm getting another 600w HID to hang next to the one already in the tent, so I will have 1200w for flowering. I'm not quite sure how to configure two lights to go with the carbon filter and the cool tubes and then out through the fan, but I have a couple of months to get it done as the seeds just went into Seedling Mix a few minutes ago and will be vegetating for that long anyway. I will be dropping in with updates and questions, but I don't want to fill my computer with pictures of weed growing, so I won't be doing a journal this year. Wish me luck my people.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2012)

You have all the green MOJO coming your way Hemper. Wish you were doing a grow journal but what ever you need to do is ok with me.  Could you delete after posting? or does that not work?

The line up sounds great...lets do some betting. I bet you get 3 females out of the Satori 5, wishful thinking maybe, but i am thinking positive. Og kush will be fun and a blue one too.

I am glad your back on the boat. I will be here following along friend.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 7, 2012)

Wishing you lots of female also.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Rosy. It feels real good to be growing again. 

Well, if they sprout I'll be growing again, lol.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Gourmet. I hope for ladies.... 


Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sure that you are glad to be back home.  There's no place like home.

When I have 2 600W set up, I run a 4" vent out of each reflector and run these 2 4" into a 4 x 4 x 6 wye.  The wye is connected to ducting that is connected to my fan.  If I had a fan, I would put it after the fan.

I am starting my plants in solo cups and then, like you, am transplanting into 1 gal pots and then into 3 gal pots.  This seems to be working just fine and I really am not getting any transplant shock.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for stopping in Goddess. My cooltubes are 6" in diameter and so is the carbon filter and my vortex fan going out of the tent -- I guess I'll need two wyes -- one at the filter and one at the fan -- hope there is room for all that. I am also considering a CO2 setup. Everything I read says there is a 40 percent increase in bud production running CO2 -- do you think it is worth the expense? I thought I was going to have heat problems back there, but the temps are in the low 70's with my aircon as low as I can set it. The RH is 45%, which is perfect. Like you, I never seem to get transplant shock, but I am pretty careful not to disturb the roots or cause a lot of trama to the plants. It IS nice to be HOME and growing again. 

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Sep 8, 2012)

*HemperFi,*
Glad to hear you made it back to the boat and that your seeds are snuggled in all nice like and ready to grow.  Good luck.

Like *Rosebud* said- I will miss your journal this fall but do what works for you.

*Green mojo* for lots of girls


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, Tasty. I just hope they turn out near as nice as yours. I'm watching your grow, and you are doing a splendid job -- keep up the great growing 

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2012)

take care and be safe


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks 4u. I keep a pretty low profile out here on the docks -- hope I'm safe. I'd forgotten the hardest part of growing -- waiting -- I've probable examined the cups twenty times since I put the seeds in the dirt yesterday. I know it will take days for them to show, but I can't seem to stop going back and having a look.... patience is key, but it sure is hard 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a daddy again my people -- it only took two days for my femenized "Blue Widow" from DinaFem to begin pushing her little head up out of the soil. I read everything there is in here about germination, and there are many styles and manners of popping seeds. Some seem to believe you are not germinating unless you put the seeds in paper towels or cloth or cotton, but according to Rosenthal, germination begins as soon as the seed takes in enough water for the process to begin. I like to soak the seeds over night just to see if they are viable. Seeds that don't sink in the water will not grow into plants, those that do will sprout. Then I do it just like Hick and the Goddess, who both know as much as Rosenthal any day. I put them in the dirt. The Blue Widow sprouted in less than two days. I'm a grower again 

peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations on the births. I am so happy for you.  The waiting to determine the sex is what drives me nuts. At least you won't have to do that.

So glad your back Hemper. see ya round.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

:yay:   


I remember running out to SHed in Mornings cause I needed to see what changed....sometimes even in underware:spit:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 9, 2012)

I have been thinking about this crop for months 4u. It's amazing how growing this fantastic plant gets into your soul. It is truly a spiritual experience.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 9, 2012)

*Rosebud*-  The Satoris will need sexing, so Hemper will have that to look forward to.

*4u-* been there, done that, got the t-shirt.  Luckily my room is inside!

*HemperFi*
CONGRATULATIONS

Handing out cigars in honor of your newest arrival.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Tasty -- let's hand out blunts instead of cigars  I don't actually smoke blunts (or cigars) but I would on this occasion. Anyway, I'm not real sure congrats are in order just yet. She has yet to stand up and spread her green. She is about half out of the ground with her pretty head tucked down into the split seed casing. I'm thinking she is just a little shy because she is the first one to pop  Have a great day. I am -- it's so nice to be home.


Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 11, 2012)

Three Satori have popped along with the OG Kush, Veneno and the Blue Widow. I'm on my way -- soooo exciting 

I just soaked the seeds over night and then put them in solo cups 1/4 inch, and they are popping like popcorn  When should I turn up the light to 400w?

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, easy, things are getting truly exciting for me here on the old boat  I figure the harvest to be closer to feb than Jan 1, but we will see. I'm going to fim them and then LST them some -- last time I just let em grow and got big ol buds, but not many of them -- this time I want a bunch of them 

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

Hemper-
Ha-Ha- I don't do them either.  Maybe chocolate would be a better choice!
See and now you have company for that early little girl.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 11, 2012)

Hemperfi i use firefox and once ive uploaded my pics to the sites i want to i delete the pics permanantly.
Get a dairy going man.
T4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2012)

I do like Time4Plan-B.  If I have any pics I want to save, I put them on a CD and secret it away with other growing stuff.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll look into FireFox. I would love to show you fine folks what I am doing here. I am probably being a little paranoid. I have a new computer, and there is nothing incriminating in it at all. I now have 4 Satori, 1 Blue Widow, 1 OG Kush and 1 Veneno. All are excellent genetics, and I hope I can do them justice. 

peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 14, 2012)

It's been a week today since I planted seeds. Of the nine seeds planted, 7 have sprouted. All of the femmed seeds sprouted and 3 Satoir are growing now. I had forgotten that my weakest point in growing this fine plant is starting seeds. 7 oout of 9 is pretty good. I wish all of them were growing, but I'm happy with 7.

Peace


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 14, 2012)

I Just built a computer for a guy that needed to be able to take his hard drive out with him. If you really want to be safe they make a thing that you can put your hard drive in that is in sort of a box that will lock and after you shut down your computer you can unlock that and take the hard drive out of the front of the computer case.

 I am going to be putting one on my computer soon so I can carry my whole computer operating system (and files) with me if I need to travel or need to pull it out really quick to get rid of it. That way in the event of a something happening you will have you hard drive in safety and your computer will be useless to whoever gets it; OR you can go buy an external hard drive I believe 500GB- 1TB sizes are only like $100-$250, CDs also work just as good.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Bullet, Come to think of it, I have a brand new ext harddrive. I'll break it out.

I got a lesson on using my puter today from a member here -- was way cool   
I will be able to start a journal soon  

I also bought another 600w light, ballast and cooltube on ebay today, and two more HPS lights from 1000bulbs

I just need to buy some dirt and I'm set for the season -- they have ProMix at the Lowe's just down the Hwy from me


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like your all set Hemper. You are gonna be puttin out some light.

7 outta 9 seeds is ok.  Greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Rosy, Yes, 7 out of nine is fine. All 4 of the femmed seeds sprouted and 3 of the Satoir. I should get at least 1 Satori female (I hope) but in any case, I will be able to clone a crop from some sweet genetics 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm over here feeling like the Iatolla of Growola  My babies are really growing nicely. They seem to be enjoying the mid-70's temps and the 600w light. I have a little fan ruffling their feathers some, and the RH fluctuates between 35 and 60. Venting that light out of the boat really helped. The tent won't be sucking in that warm air this year either, so it should be a lot easier controling the temps in there as well. I have high hopes for this little crop. It is real nice to know a little about what I am doing this year. Last year I was so ignorant. Thank you MP, for the education....

Peace


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 18, 2012)

Hemper  congrats on the babies.... :48:  Hope I get good numbers like you...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Hemper, If you are growing in dirt and organic, you should get some Cow Peat to mix in with it. I happened to find some (its basically cow manure and some other organic material that has been composted, disinfected, then reinfested with proper microbes and composted again until its become rich, dark, earthy smelling Humus that the plant love. And its a good source of beneficial microbes. Just an idea for ya. I use it on my organic plants and they love it.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Ant. Green MOJO to your new little girls


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm growing in dirt Puppy, but not organic. I have three full bottles of GH 3part nutes I want to use up -- next season will be organic. I just paid $29.97 for 2.2 cu ft. of Pro Mix. It must be good stuff.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 18, 2012)

Here are the babies


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 18, 2012)

In my next lesson I'll learn how to move these to "Grow Journals" and then get this show on the road 

Tasty has this computer stuff down.

Peace


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice babies!!
I think I hear them crying about a 5-gallon bucket-lol
keep it green!

:48:

ODF


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2012)

test


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay then, I can do it by myself 

OldDaddy: They will be going into one gallon pots soon -- and then 3 gallon before flowering. Do they look ready for transplant now?

The vedge area can hold about a dozen one gal. pots -- 9, 3 gal. pots. There are only seven of them -- should I just put them in 3 gal. pots from these cups?


----------



## tastyness (Sep 19, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay then, I can do it by myself



:woohoo:

Way to go!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Tasty, pat yourself on the back. I couldn't have figured it out without your help. BTW, I re-read your whole journal last night, and you have done an amazing job with your first real grow. What are you planning to do with all of your clones when you go "Walk About" in November? Perhaps you could put them outside with a drip system or something. I don't know if you will be able to do a proper cure on your late bloomers either. If you guys are not flying out of the country perhaps you can take them with you on the trip and do a road cure  

About midnight last night I started to go to bed. When I stepped down in my "state room" the carpet down there was all wet. I thought we were sinking. I worked until 1am or so with my little wet vac sucking what turned out to be rain water that had seeped down through the boat and filled up the bilge -- boats are so much fun  I got it pumped out, and it's still dry this morning, so we are still floating. 

Will someone please tell me if my little plants look ready to transplant? I waited until after dark and then went out to the car and brought in my new soil. It's in the bin now ready to go. I put some bone meal, blood meal, sweet lime and bat guano in it, so I will have to go light on the GH nutes until I figure out what the plants need, but I am ready -- are they?

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2012)

They are looking great Hemper.  I don't think they need to be transplanted yet.

You are most likely going to have to let the soil that you added the stuff to set for a while and get working.  It will most likely be too hot to plant the little ones into.  You might want to check into some organic nutes if you are wanting to go that way.

Stay dry!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 19, 2012)

Hemp- 
Takes two to tango.  You have a great attitude for learning new stuff and put it into immediate practical use.  Just as you do with the grows.  Spells success to me.  Thanks for the kind words.  
Plan is still in flux- we could be in different space by then and that would change our plans.  I found some giant brown paper bags that will help with the cure.  And we've built a cool dryer box that I'll post soon as it is full of hanging bud.  

I would just fill the cups back up with the same mix that you originally put them in.  Hopefully it will bury them right up to baby leaves.  Let them get a little stronger before they get moved.  I did that with my girls twice and have main stalk + 2-4 other stalks coming right out of the pot.  Very bushy.  
Ha Ha - look at me - giving advice LOL!

Glad the pump worked OK.  I had another weird weather day where it got very hot out unexpectedly.  They seem to be doing OK- but got close to 84 deg with lights out yesterday.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you Goddess. I'll let the soil cook a while and the roots to fill out the cups some. I'm still not sure that chemical nutrients damage the organic action going on around the roots. I have been told they that they don't and have read that they do, but I haven't seen or read any studies or experimentation on the subject. I really like the ease of use provided by the GH nutes. They are easy to use, and I know the plants are getting what they need. I just can't help putting amendments in my soil. I mean, Bat guano just sound bennifical -- bone meal, blood meal, damn, they got to be good. I should probably send these chem nutes to that guy in Napal, but I don't have an address, so I'll just use them up and then get organic nutes. Always a treat hearing from you...
I also have some "Great White" but don't know how to use it -- I'm looking into it 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2012)

Tasty -- I will take your advice. I know how you go about things now, and I believe your approach has made a pretty darn good grower out of you in a very short time. I'm just hoping I can produce buds as nice as you have in your current grow...

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2012)

I hear you on the GH nutes--they are easy and reliable.  

You might want to go with just the organic soil and not feed with the GH until the plant looks like it needs more food or maybe make a tea up.  Here is a link to one that Ozzy posted and you probably have about everything you need or it is easily attainable:
_
5 Gal Dechlorinated water(I dont check or pay attention to PH)
5 TBL(tablespoon) Blackstrap Molasses
2 Cups worm casting
1 Cup compost
5 TBL Epson Salts
5 TBL Blood meal
5 TBL Bone meal

Brew for 48 hrs in a aeration bucket(air stone in a bucket) the more air the better.Then strain before mixing or using. Then mix 50/50 with plain dechlorinated water and water your plants. For a treat for my ladies I Use 25%Tea/75% plain dechlorinated water as a folier spray._

Or maybe feed some of them GH nutes and some of them tea?  Nothing wrong with GH nutes--I'm probably going to be running some hydro this winter and GH nutes are on my shopping list.  I don't know anything about Great White either.  I'm sure you will figure it out and have a great harvest.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll keep that recipe for teabut right now I only have a few of those products. I am going to go lighter on the nutes this run and feed less often.

I received my new light today. It's unnamed/made in China, but It seems to work just fine. I already have it hanging in the tent. I worked it so I could plug it into the other side of the boat, and it fired right up. I also put the HPS bulb in my other light for a test, and it seems to work fine with a new bulb. I am running from the filter to a light to the other light and to the fan. It looks pretty cool, and the extra 600w cannot hurt. I have HIGH hopes for this grow 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

Greenest of mojo to you Hemper!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you, Rosy -- you are the sweetest, most kind and caring person around. It is a true pleasure having you as a part of my life  And green Mojo to you too 


Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 20, 2012)

how the heck did I miss u hemper? gonna pull up my inflatable and come aboard if you don't mind...lol. good luck on the new grow. 

a lil female mojo fer ya!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 20, 2012)

You are always welcome aboard 7 -- and thank you for the good luck. I can use all I can get 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 20, 2012)

Did I tellya, I got my new light. It's already hung and waiting for the bulbs from 1000bulbs to get here to get an HPS bulb. I put the one that came with the new cooltube in the other fixture to test it with a new HPS bulb. It seems to work fine. I'm running from the carbon filter to one light, then to the other light and then to the vortex  fan. I tried to post a pic, but my camera is shot and I'm still a little shaky using Picasa (I may need a little refresher course from Tasty). I will buy a new camera soon, and get squared away on posting pic as well. I am almost ready. I still want to get some kind of cover for where the air is being exhausted from the boat. Right now there is a louver type cover designed for a dryer outlet. It works fine, but it flutters straight out when the fan is running, and I am concerned someone might be curious why my clothes dryer is going all day every day. I'll feel better when it is hidden. I am seeing some fantastic bud pics in this forum. You people are growing Hell out of this magical plant. I hope I can do as well. 

I'm not real sure this old boat isn't leaking. I had more water in the forward bilge this morning. It wasn't full, and it might just be dripping back into the bilge from the soaked wood and carpet. I'll keep an eye on it though. It would be a shame if the boat sank. It has a glass hull and hasn't been out in the lake in many years, so I didn't run into anything and put a hole it. I checked everywhere, and it isn't water leaking from the fresh water system. I'll figure it out soon. 

I see there are 5 stars on this thread. I'm guessing it is a blessing from the Goddess -- thank you  

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 21, 2012)

My little plants are pushing out their third node now, and, damn, they are looking good. I will wait until they are pushing out their 4th node before transplanting into new soil and 1 gal. pots. Despite what Tasty might think, I am a pretty slow learner. It has taken me more than a year to realize the basics of what is going on in my little garden. I now understand how important ventilation is -- it's all about CO2 replenishment which is what plants breath. The right light, and enough of it, is also very important. 5000 lumins per square foot is minimum -- they can use more -- light is weight. Nutrients are their food, and I am trying to raise fat little girls  but unlike people who will just get bigger and bigger if over fed, plants will block out nutrients and suffer if over fed. There is a lot more to it than that, but I believe those are the basics -- light, nutrients and ventilation. If those are right you can go on from there nicely -- if not, something basic needs to be addressed.

Now that is just my noobie take on things, and JMO 


Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 21, 2012)

test


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 21, 2012)

Here is a shot of my two lights hanging in the tent.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 21, 2012)

My new setup


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 21, 2012)

the second pic is what it looks like now -- I took some of the ducting out because it was sagging down.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking good Hemper. Your test babies are very cute.

The new setup looks great. Gonna be a fun grow.

Please don't sink the boat.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Rosy -- I believe I'm going to have a lot less problems this time around -- I hope

The boat is still floating. I took another couple of gallons of water out of the forward bilge this morning though -- I'm on top of it


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

Now that I have two lights in the tent should I put an MH in one and a HPS in the other?


----------

